# What happened to you on way to work



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

This morning at 5.30 am i recieve a text


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Today got better


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> This morning at 5.30 am i recieve a text



He shouldn't be texting and driving what a ****in hypocrite 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> He shouldn't be texting and driving what a ****in hypocrite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Worst part is any time i was right lane was passing


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have his number now, we should all text bomb him LOL.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha he changed his tone once i started bull****ting him ill send wrest of convo


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:laughing: Priceless.

But on a serious note, no...neither of you should be texting and driving, I know a nice old couple who were T-boned and killed instantly by some little twat who thought sending a text was more important than someone elses life.


----------

